# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  VI  Международный конкурс хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016"

## Mazaykina

[IMG]http://*********su/7271411.jpg[/IMG]

ВПЕРВЫЕ на форуме IN-KU!!!
Проводится *Конкурс Педагогического мастерства,*
который включает в себя 2 категории:
1 Категория - VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance Танцевальное Созвездие 2016"
2 Категория - Детский Вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016"

*Администрация Форума "In-Ku",  Педагогический и Хореографический Художественные Советы приглашают всех педагогов,  имеющих отношение к вокальному образованию, хоровому преподаванию, хореографическому искусству и танцевальному  творчеству, принять участие в любой из этих категорий конкурса, как в одной, так и в двух одновременно.
*
*Анкета 1 Категории
**VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance Танцевальное Созвездие 2016"**
 http://goo.gl/forms/gsyHC47Q52PvGERH3
(скачивать не надо!)  
Заполняется в браузере и отсылается в координационный центр нажатием кнопки «Отправить»*

----------

ambra (01.06.2016), Anastasia Azmiteleva (23.09.2016), a_k_gib (01.08.2016), Kseniy92 (01.06.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.06.2016), tanuha (02.06.2016), Vesna (01.06.2016), Victorya (01.06.2016), vikapogozheva (07.06.2016), Zinaida68 (25.07.2016), Ольга Усольцева (03.06.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Положение и регламент конкурса*
 
*VI  Международный конкурс хореографических постановок
"IN-KU Amazing Dance" –"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ 2016"*
*
Сроки проведения конкурса:* 
с 1 июня по 1октября 2016г.
*1 июня- 15 августа прием заявок и видеоматериалов.*
1августа- 15 августа работа координационного совета по просмотру и выставлению конкурсных номеров на сервер Youtube
15 августа - 15 сентября голосование «Приз зрительских симпатий»
15 сентября- 30 сентября подведение членами жюри итогов Конкурса
15 октября оглашение результатов

*Квалификационные категории участников конкурса:* 

• I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»
• II квалификационная категория «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»
• III специальная квалификационная категория «ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ - БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ» 

*Возрастные категории исполнителей конкурсных постановок:* 

"Baby" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 2-5 лет;
"Дети" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 6-10 лет;
"Юниоры" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 11-15 лет;
"Молодежь -1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 16-25 лет;
"Молодежь-2" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 25-40 лет.


*Номинации конкурса:* 

классический танец, 
народный танец, 
современный (эстрадный) танец, 
спортивный (бальный) танец, 
детский танец, 
коммуникативные танцы (анимация, танцевальный интерактив), 
танцевальная аэробика и танцевальный фитнес
*
Критерии оценки конкурсных танцевальных композиций:*

1. Композиция танцевального номера
2. Техника исполнения
3. Имидж (сюда входит костюм, макияж, аксессуары и т.д.)


*Условия участия в конкурсе: 
*
*для всех конкурсантов участие в конкурсе БЕСПЛАТНОЕ*

Участником конкурса может стать любой желающий:

- хореографические творческие коллективы, ансамбли и солисты
- педагоги и воспитанники образовательных учреждений всех видов: дошкольного, начального, среднего, высшего образования
- работники учреждений культуры, детских клубов, домов творчества и развивающих центров, детских оздоровительных лагерей;
*
Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*

1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на файлообменники Яндекс, Гугл Диск или Мейл-Облако. Другие файлообменники не использовать! 
2. Ссылку копирует и вставляет в соответствующее окно в АНКЕТЕ.
3. Далее Участник конкурса заполняет анкету, в которой обязательно указывается: квалификационная категория участника, номинация конкурса, возрастная категория участников, название коллектива, Ф.,И.,О. , образование педагога, место работы (для будущего свидетельства), название песенного номера, адрес электронной почты, никнейм на Форуме IN-KU.
Анкета отправляется одновременно с видео материалами техническому координационному совету конкурса строго в срок с 1 июня до 30 июля 2016г
4. Предоставляя свои видео материалы на конкурс, участники автоматически дают согласие на их безвозмездное опубликование на интернет-ресурсах.
Заявки, отправленные другими способами, приниматься к рассмотрению не будут! 
Анкета для заполнения (скачивать не надо!)  http://goo.gl/forms/gsyHC47Q52PvGERH3  Заполняется в браузере и отсылается в координационный центр нажатием кнопки «Отправить»
Внимание! 

Ни одно из поступивших писем-заявок на участие в конкурсе по истечении указанного срока, то есть уже в 00 часов 00 минут 1 августа 2016г., техническими координаторами рассматриваться не будут. Просьбы о приеме материала по истечении указанного срока, направляемые организаторам конкурса в личных сообщениях не будут приниматься во внимание.


5. По всем вопросам обращаться в координационный центр конкурса, в теме на форуме IN-KU

*Требования к техническому содержанию конкурсных  материалов:* 

- видеозапись номера продолжительностью от двух до пяти минут; 
- качество видео - высокое, не сжатое, сделанное видео камерой или цифровой фото камерой,
- качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 500 Мб. Формат видео: WMV, MP4, AVI . 
- видео материал должен быть записан не ранее 2014 года. 
- на видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя участника конкурса.

В течении14 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координационного совета о принятии видео или об отказе в участии.

Технический координационный совет конкурса вправе отклонить материал, не соответствующий предъявляемым требованиям.


Каждый участник имеет право предоставить на конкурс не более двух танцевальных номеров, каждый из которых должен относиться к различным танцевальным направлениям или к разным возрастным категориям танцоров.

Если конкурсный видео материал был размещен ранее на хостингах хранения файлов, на страницах или в группах социальных сетей – необходимо в обязательном порядке закрыть эти видео материалы для просмотра на время участия их в онлайн конкурсе.

К участию в конкурсе не допускаются танцевальные композиции, уже принимавшие участие в предыдущих аналогичных конкурсах хореографических постановок, проводимых Форумом IN-KU. 
Если конкурсный материал представляет собой КОМПИЛЯЦИЮ творческой работы другого автора, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО нужно указывать первоисточник.

*Регламент конкурса*

Каждому участнику конкурса присваивается индивидуальный регистрационный номер. Полученные видео материалы участников анонимно размещаются техническим координационным советом конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера участника конкурса.

Видео конкурсных танцевальных номеров с сервера YouTube размещаются на Форуме IN-KU только координаторами и только в этой теме конкурса. Материалы, размещенные участниками в теме конкурса самостоятельно, будут немедленно удалены без каких бы то ни было объяснений со стороны оргкомитета.
*
Пользовательское голосование:*

Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путем нажатия кнопок "Нравится" или "Не нравится", расположенных непосредственно на плеере YouTube. Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 15 августа по 15 сентября 2016 г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.

Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.

Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео материала участника, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале.


*Порядок подведения итогов конкурса:*

Профессиональное независимое Жюри конкурса "Танцевальное Созвездие - 2016" в срок с 15 по 30 сентября 2016 принимает окончательное решение, определяет победителей и призеров в каждой из представленных на конкурс квалификационных категорий, номинаций и возрастных категорий танцоров, учитывая количество полученных голосов пользователей, и, в основном, руководствуясь "Положением о проведении Хореографических конкурсов Форума IN-KU", разработанным и утвержденным Хореографическим Художественным Советом форума. Худсовет  вправе не присуждать Гран-При конкурса, как и вправе присуждать не все места, как и вправе присуждать несколько призовых мест для конкурсантов, набравших по итогам конкурса одинаковое количество баллов.

Конкурсант – обладатель Приза зрительских симпатий будет определен дополнительно, путем подсчета разницы между общим количеством просмотров конкурсного видео материала и количеством его положительных оценок.

Итоги конкурса будут опубликованы в этой теме Форума не позднее 1 октября 2016 г.

*Обладатель Гран-При конкурса будет награжден ценным ПРИЗОМ “IN-KU Amazing Dance”, 
Победители 1, 2 и 3 мест конкурса будут награждены Дипломами МОД IN-KU международного образца. 
Все остальные документы ПЛАТНЫЕ: Свидетельства о публикации конкурсного номера и Дипломы участников, не получившие призовых мест.*


МОД Ин-Ку и Оргкомитет вправе внести любые изменения в Положение и регламент конкурса.

*Внимание!*

Во избежание возникновения вопросов и разночтений, оргкомитет считает своим долгом пояснить, что категория участника «профессионал» или «любитель» определяется согласно наличию у педагога, руководителя коллектива, или у хореографа-постановщика средне-специального или высшего (хореографического) образования.
При наличии профильного хореографического образования любого уровня участник относится к категории «профессионалы». Все остальные участники конкурса, не имеющие профессионального образования, относятся к категории «любители».
*
Анкета для заполнения (скачивать не надо!)  http://goo.gl/forms/gsyHC47Q52PvGERH3 Заполняется в браузере и отсылается в координационный центр нажатием кнопки «Отправить»*

----------

ambra (01.06.2016), Anisoara (09.06.2016), elen82 (17.08.2016), Kseniy92 (01.06.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.06.2016), tatati (16.07.2016), taurika (07.07.2016), ttanya (06.07.2016), Vesna (01.06.2016), Victorya (01.06.2016), vikapogozheva (07.06.2016), Zinaida68 (25.07.2016), Женечка 14 (02.06.2016), Левадана (02.06.2016), Лорик (02.06.2016), Ольга Усольцева (03.06.2016), Танічка (04.06.2016), танюха1972 (05.08.2016), татуся (05.06.2016), Татьяна Юрьевна (02.06.2016), Тиса (03.06.2016), юлия СТАТУС (06.06.2016)

----------


## Ромащенко

Моим деткам 5-6 лет, в какой возрастной категории нам участвовать?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Моим деткам 5-6 лет, в какой возрастной категории нам участвовать?


На этот вопрос мы уже отвечали раньше. Посмотрите внимательно здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4871173

----------

Ромащенко (05.06.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Участники конкурса! 
Прежде чем послать материал, ознакомтесь очень внимательно с Положением, там ВСЁ прописано! 

Не надо присылать фото и видео ссылками с сайта "Одноклассники" да ещё при условии, что ваш профиль закрыт! Не удивляйтесь потом, почему номер отклонён!*

----------

nezabudka-8s (05.06.2016), Ромащенко (05.06.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> 1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на файлообменники Яндекс, Гугл Диск или Мейл-Облако. Другие файлообменники не использовать!


Пожалуйста, не присылайте ссылки с ютуба! 

И ещё, конкурс ведётся на русском языке, пожалуйста, оформляйте заявку именно на русском языке!

----------

nezabudka-8s (05.06.2016), ttanya (06.07.2016)

----------


## Elena1959

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, В АНКЕТЕ ЕСТЬ ГРАФА О ФОТОГРАФИЯХ, ЭТО НУЖНО ЛИЧНУЮ ФОТОГРАФИЮ И УЧАСТНИКОВ? Я ПРАВИЛЬНО ПОНЯЛА? Я УЧАСТВУЮ ВПЕРВЫЕ НА ТАКИХ КОНКУРСАХ.

----------


## Mazaykina

> НУЖНО ЛИЧНУЮ ФОТОГРАФИЮ И УЧАСТНИКОВ


Да, все верно. Нужно 2 фотографии

----------

макаровагалина (18.06.2016)

----------


## Vesna

Здравствуйте! В качестве музыкального сопровождения к танцу использована песня на мордовском языке. На видео перед танцем девочка читает стихотворение на русском - перевод содержания текста песни. Оставить или отрезать?
И второй вопрос. Не очень понятен термин  КОМПИЛЯЦИЯ. Если заимствования частичные, предположим половина на половину - это КОМПИЛЯЦИЯ? И есть ли смысл выставлять такие танцы, ведь композиция танца при оценке уже выпадает?
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> В качестве музыкального сопровождения к танцу использована песня на мордовском языке. На видео перед танцем девочка читает стихотворение на русском - перевод содержания текста песни. Оставить или отрезать?


Пока оставьте, если что, сами отрежем.




> Не очень понятен термин КОМПИЛЯЦИЯ. Если заимствования частичные, предположим половина на половину - это КОМПИЛЯЦИЯ?


 Да. 




> И есть ли смысл выставлять такие танцы, ведь композиция танца при оценке уже выпадает?
> СПАСИБО!


 Всё Вы верно поняли. Как можно дать призовое место на конкурсе хореографических постановок, если сам танец (хотя бы и частично) позаимствован у кого-то. На подобных конкурсах за этим строго следят и такого вообще не допускают. Но в связи с тем, что у нас принимает участие много любителей, педагогов - не хореографов пошли на этот шаг, принимаем такие работы, просто просим честно указывать. Ведь кому-то достаточно и просто участие и увидеть своих детей на конкурсе. НО! Убедительная просьба: не обманывать, это ещё хуже! Уже есть заявки, где пишут "авторская постановка", а на самом деле 100% компиляция. Гораздо обидней будет, если сразу и не обнаружится, а в процессе конкурса Ваш номер будет снят с такой формулировкой как уже "плагиат". Правда, да?  Будьте честными. 
*
И ещё. я не буду перечислять детально все ошибки, потому что про ошибки мы пишем каждый конкурс. Создаётся такое впечатление, что 80% участников просто НЕ ЧИТАЮТ Положение конкурса. Отправлять одну и ту же заявку по 3-4 раза и всякий раз делать ошибки.... это говорит о многом. Будьте внимательны. Читайте Положение. ТАМ ВСЁ ПРОПИСАНО!*

----------

Mazaykina (12.06.2016), SVETLANA M. (15.06.2016), tanuha (13.06.2016), ttanya (06.07.2016), Vesna (12.06.2016)

----------


## гомоня

Марина, здравствуйте. Я отправила анкету, но не написала название коллектива, а просто отметила, что это воспитанники подготовительной группы. Могу ли вновь зайти в анкету и исправить?

Может быть тогда вновь заполнить анкету уже, исправив все что хотела?

----------


## Vesna

Здравствуйте, 14 июня отправила заявку с конкурсным номером. 14 дней прошло, подтверждения я не получила. Может, я что-то неправильно сделала?

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> Здравствуйте, 14 июня отправила заявку с конкурсным номером. 14 дней прошло, подтверждения я не получила. Может, я что-то неправильно сделала?


я отправила 15 июня, и тоже. к сожалению, нет подтверждения :No2:

----------


## shutko/1970

Здравствуйте! 17 июня я отправила анкету и до сих пор ни какого ответа. Может быть ,я что-то сделала ни так и анкета не поступила в координационный центр конкурса.

----------


## Mazaykina

Простите, была в отпуске. 
Сейчас всем отвечу.

----------


## Mazaykina

> не написала название коллектива,


Название уже стоит. Письмо отправлено



> подтверждения я не получила.


Вам вчера отправлено письмо



> нет подтверждения


Вчера отправлено письмо, нужна рабочая ссылка на видео.

----------


## Elena1959

> Простите, была в отпуске. 
> Сейчас всем отвечу.


Здравствуйте! Я отправила материал на конкурс , а подтверждения нет.

----------


## ttanya

Марина, скажите пожалуйста, а если нет фото коллектива, а только видео, можно ли участвовать в конкурсе? Дети уже выпустились в том году...

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте!Разрешается ли как-либо редактировать видеофайл? Например, накладывать музыку, совмещать съёмку с разных ракурсов (камер) и т.д.?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Разрешается ли как-либо редактировать видеофайл? Например, накладывать музыку, совмещать съёмку с разных ракурсов (камер) и т.д.?


*Нет.*

----------


## Victorya

Здравствуйте) Материал отправлен, подтверждения нет...

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Материал отправлен, подтверждения нет...


Вы материал 28 июня отправили, так что и требовать результата рано. 

*Пожалуйста, не надо писать по поводу подтверждения пришло-не пришло. Ни одна заявка мимо не пройдет.* 
Если всё в порядке - то она приходит практически сразу. А те работы, которые имеют какие-то нарекания и прежде всего по уровню присылаемого, то здесь нужно и время и даже больше чем 2 недели. 
Чтобы однозначно не рубить с плеча и субъективно не судить, номер должны посмотреть несколько человек и принять единогласное решение об отклонении. 

Скажу честно, у некоторых наших участников очень трудно дело обстоит с внутренней цензурой и самоанализом: присылают номера, которые может быть, ещё внутри учреждения и можно было бы  ещё показать, но никак не на международном конкурсе выставлять на всеобщий показ на весь мир. Не забывайте об этом параметре, он очень важный!

----------

Victorya (07.07.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> если нет фото коллектива, а только видео, можно ли участвовать в конкурсе?


Можно, но как исключение.

----------

ttanya (13.07.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Я конечно, понимаю, желание некоторых участников принять участие в конкурсе во что бы то ни стало , но.... молчать уже просто невозможно. Накипело. 

Во-первых, точное название нашего мероприятия - VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016". Как понятно из названия, на конкурсе прежде всего оценивается сама хореографическая постановка, работа постановщика. 

Во-вторых, в связи с тем, что на конкурсе представлено много любителей , то разрешили компиляцию. Но кажется, некоторые участники совершенно не понимают и не знают что же такое "компиляция", где она заканчивается и уже начинается плагиат. Обратимся к великой Википедии. 

 Компиляция — сочинительство на основе чужих исследований или произведений  без самостоятельной обработки источников; также работа, составленная таким методом. *Как видите, сочинительство в том или ином виде всё равно присутствует!!!*

Плагиа́т — умышленно совершаемое физическим лицом незаконное использование или распоряжение охраняемыми результатами чужого творческого труда, которое сопровождается доведением до других лиц ложных сведений о себе как о действительном авторе. 

Вот вы мне скажите, зачем присылать на Международный конкурс хореографических постановок точные копии (!!!) известнейших номеров, распространённых в Сети, которые просто у всех на виду и слуху (как говорится, что только ленивый не повторил), отличие может быть только в том, что качество исполненного номера вразы хуже оригинала, при этом в графе "Хореограф-постановщик" указывать "Авторская постановка"  :Blink:  *А где же сочинительство???*

Дошло до курьёза: присылают точные копии номеров, которые были представлены на предыдущих наших конкурсах (2013, 2014 гг) и занимали призовые места. 

Дорогие участники конкурса. Ведь должна же быть где-то грань! Это всё-таки конкурс, международный и прежде всего, хореографических постановок. Без творчества наш конкурс  просто невозможен. А точные копии чужого интеллектуального труда - это не есть творчество...  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------

a_k_gib (15.07.2016), Mazaykina (15.07.2016), tanuha (19.07.2016), Valenta (16.08.2016), Vesna (18.07.2016), Victorya (17.07.2016), танюха1972 (05.08.2016)

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте! Я правильно поняла, что мы отправляем ТОЛЬКО анкету, в которой указывается ссылка на видео и прочие данные и ВСЁ?
Вы вот пишете, что не надо беспокоить организаторов бесконечными вопросами - поступила заявка или нет. Но с другой стороны, как не волноваться, если время поджимает, ответа нет, тем более,что Валерия пишет, что если всё в порядке, то ответ приходит практически сразу, невольно начинаешь думать, что не всё в порядке или что заявка вообще не поступила. Раньше хоть в исходящих письмах она была, и ты твердо знал, что ты ее отправил. Сейчас непонятно. Просто ответьте, поступила заявка или нет, а то уже всякие мысли посещают, и, думаю, не одну меня. Хотя, конечно, 2 недели еще не прошло. Можно здесь, можно и в личку. Спасибо!  :Tu:

----------


## АЛЬМАЛ

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста можно ли чтобы воспитанники одного музыкального руководителя участвовали и в конкурсе хореографических постановок и в вокальном конкурсе. Если да, то сколько номеров для каждого конкурса допустимо. Спасибо.

----------


## oberderfer.irina

Здравствуйте, Марина! У меня тоже нет фото детей, т.к. они выпустились. Можно ли мне тоже сделать исключение?

----------


## Mazaykina

> поступила заявка или нет,


Не волнуйтесь, ваша заявка поступила и  номер принят. Просто еще не успели отправить письма с подтверждением.



> сколько номеров для каждого конкурса допустимо


 3 в вокальном конкурсе и 2 в хореографическом.



> Можно ли мне тоже сделать исключение?


можно, присылайте заявку

----------

taurika (18.07.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:
> 
> 1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на файлообменники Яндекс, Гугл Диск или Мейл-Облако. Другие файлообменники не использовать!



Дорогие участники конкурса! 
Я вас очень прошу! Очень-очень! Ну пожалуйста! Не надо присылать свои видео ссылками с ютуба!!! 
Ютуб - это здесь http://www.youtube.com/   С этого сайта видео не принимаются! 

Давайте делать именно так, как написано в Положении!

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.07.2016), tanuha (19.07.2016)

----------


## Ksymalina

Здравствуйте! В анкете имеется графа "Ссылка на фотографию участника - исполнителя *", у меня коллектив. Ссылку на какой источник необходимо прикрепить? Это соц. сети или что-то другое?

----------


## taurika

> Здравствуйте! В анкете имеется графа "Ссылка на фотографию участника - исполнителя *", у меня коллектив. Ссылку на какой источник необходимо прикрепить? Это соц. сети или что-то другое?


Фотографию вашего коллектива закидываете на ваш яндекс-диск, и ссылочку в анкете указываете

----------

Валерия Вержакова (21.07.2016)

----------


## Anastasia Azmiteleva

если получилось так, что ссылка на фото не та, будет ли эта ошибкой в заявке?

----------


## ненька

Заполнила анкету, возникла проблема с фото. Можно еще догрузить будет?

----------


## Свет Светлова

> Название уже стоит. Письмо отправлено
> 
> Вам вчера отправлено письмо
> 
> Вчера отправлено письмо, нужна рабочая ссылка на видео.


Светлана М.сегодня вновь отправила заявку , не знаю что с ссылками , все перезагрузила , но скорость, в последнее время,  у нас желает быть лучшей!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Светлана М.сегодня вновь отправила заявку


Света, в анкете в графе, где должна быть ссылка на ваше видео, дана ссылка на ваш профиль на форуме. Как мы можем принять ваш номер на конкурс, если его вообще не видно нигде? Ссылку на фотографию вы же смогли скопировать? Так залейте видео на файлообменник и пришлите нам. Прямо под сообщением стоит 
Перейти на files.mail.ru сюда и заливайте

----------


## Mazaykina

Сегодня одна из участников задала вопрос:



> сколько стоят платные документы (диплом, свидетельство о публикации)


Отвечаю для все сразу.
НА СЕГОДНЯШНИЙ ДЕНЬ:
ВСЕ, получившие 1-3 места получают дипломы бесплатно. 
 Диплом УЧАСТНИКА (не получившего призовое место) стоит 400 руб.
Свидетельство о публикации вашего номера - 400 руб.
Что будет к тому времени, когда будут они выписываться, не могу сказать, это зависит от стоимости работы дизайнера.

----------


## Sergey Bondarenko

Доброго времени всем и пожеланий победы при участии в конкурсе. Хотелось бы узнать а может принимать учатие вв ашем конкурсе девочка, которая уже занималась в хореографической студии и является гражданкой России

----------


## Anastasia Azmiteleva

Добрый вечер! Если я отправляла две заявки, но пришло одно оповещение на имейл, это значит сколько приняли заявок?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*По многочисленным просьбам прием заявок 
на VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок"IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016" 
ПРОДЛЕВАЕТСЯ до 14 августа!*

----------

feleks (02.08.2016), мира (03.08.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> может принимать учатие вв ашем конкурсе девочка, которая уже занималась в хореографической студии и является гражданкой России


Не совсем понятен вопрос.
В конкурсе как раз и принимают участие хореографы, чьи дети (в том числе) занимаются в хореографических студиях.
А страна проживания или гражданство вообще не имеют значения. 



> Если я отправляла две заявки, но пришло одно оповещение на имейл, это значит сколько приняли заявок?


Если нет пояснения об исправлениях, значит оба номера приняты.

----------

окси 777 (02.08.2016)

----------


## OKUNEVA

Здравствуйте, я подала заявку месяц назад, но мне все еще нет ответа

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> я подала заявку месяц назад, но мне все еще нет ответа





> Требования к техническому содержанию конкурсных материалов: 
> 
> - видеозапись номера продолжительностью от двух до пяти минут;


А теперь посмотрите на продолжительность видео, которое Вы прислали.

----------

OKUNEVA (12.08.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Внимание!
> 
> Во избежание возникновения вопросов и разночтений, оргкомитет считает своим долгом пояснить, что категория участника «профессионал» или «любитель» определяется согласно наличию у педагога, руководителя коллектива, или у хореографа-постановщика средне-специального или высшего (хореографического) образования.
> При наличии профильного хореографического образования любого уровня участник относится к категории «профессионалы». Все остальные участники конкурса, не имеющие профессионального образования, относятся к категории «любители».



Осталось совсем немного времени и приём работ будет окончен. Радует большой интерес пользователей к конкурсу, расстраивает то, что многие участники не ознакомились или очень поверхностно прочитали Положение конкурса. Больше всего ошибок вышло куда относить свою работу: к профессионалам или к любителям, хотя и этот момент детально прописан был в Положении. 

У нас принимает участие широкий круг любителей хореографии. Я думаю, тем, кто имеет профильное хореографическое образование будет неуютно тягаться с любителями: учителями начальных классов, воспитателями, музыкальными руководителями детских садов, психологами, вожатыми, инструкторами по физкультуре. Со многими я связалась, этот момент уточнили. С кем не было переписки, но в графе "образование" стоит "хореограф", "руководитель танцевального коллектива",  мы автоматически отнесли к "профессионалам".  И наоборот, кто ошибочно указал "профессионал", но при этом на самом деле "любитель" тоже было исправлено.

*Поспешите, осталось 48 часов на приём работ! 
Кто-то ещё может успеть запрыгнуть в последний вагон уходящего поезда!*  :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## EVI

Здравствуйте. А сегодня еще можно заявку подать или уже поздно?

----------


## Татьяна 222555

> *По многочисленным просьбам прием заявок 
> на VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок"IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016" 
> ПРОДЛЕВАЕТСЯ до 14 августа!*


Не могу отправить заявку на конкурс. тк не знаю, как отправить видео

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Приём работ на 
VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016" окончен!*

----------

tanuha (16.08.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********ru/5744589.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5741517.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5744589.gif[/IMG]

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ!*

*VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок"IN-KU Amazing Dance" - 
"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2016"*

*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТКРЫТЫМ!

**СМОТРИМ ЗДЕСЬ!*

----------

tanuha (16.08.2016), Ада (15.08.2016), Горчинка (15.08.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Валерия, добрый день!

Напомни, пожалуйста, сроки проведения 6 международного конкурса, в связи со смещением начала
конкурса на 15 августа. 
Окончание конкурса будет 15 сентября или так же дата окончания конкурса осталась прежняя,- 1 сентября?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> в связи со смещением начала
> конкурса на 15 августа.


А кто сказал, что конкурс сместился? Как раз хореографический шагает ровно, как изначально планировалось, только немного продлили время на прием работ и то, потому что многие просили, были в отпусках, на отдыхе и не могли прислать материалы. 




> Сроки проведения конкурса: 
> с 1 июня по 1 октября 2016г.
> 1 июня- 15 августа прием заявок и видеоматериалов.
> 1 августа- 15 августа работа координационного совета по просмотру и выставлению конкурсных номеров на сервер Youtube
> 15 августа - 15 сентября голосование «Приз зрительских симпатий»
> 15 сентября- 30 сентября подведение членами жюри итогов Конкурса
> 1 октября оглашение результатов

----------

mishel61 (15.08.2016), tanuha (16.08.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*Лерочка*, что-то я растерялась :Blush2:  Подскажи, пожалуйста, адресок, по которому можно познакомиться с хореографическими номерами конкурса.

Просьбу снимаю. Разобралась :Yes4:  Пошла в зрительный зал :Grin:

----------

Валерия Вержакова (16.08.2016)

----------


## елена иванова(палчей)

*Mazaykina*,Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста когда будут опубликованы результаты хореографического конкурса? Спасибо.

----------

Kseniy92 (02.10.2016), Айгуль (02.10.2016)

----------


## елена иванова(палчей)

*Валерия Вержакова*, Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста когда будут опубликованы результаты хореографического конкурса? Спасибо.

----------

iriki (04.10.2016)

----------


## Anastasia Azmiteleva

да, как скоро будут известны результаты?

----------

елена иванова(палчей) (05.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Марина Вениаминовна, добрый день!
Понятно что, возникли какие-то проблемы со сроками подведения итогов "VI международного 
конкурса хореографических постановок" и люди делают все возможное и невозможное.
Хотелось бы только услышать, -"Что работа адовая делается  и будет сделана". 
Никто никого не торопит, - просто неведение и ожидание необозначенных сроков, намного тяжелее, чем знать
 то, что 1 ноября выпадет снег.
_Во многих районах России снег уже выпал._
С уважением,
Виктор.

----------

2YANNA (16.10.2016), AniSna (16.10.2016), iriki (15.10.2016), Kseniy92 (15.10.2016), vikapogozheva (16.10.2016), Айгуль (15.10.2016), елена иванова(палчей) (15.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Марина Вениаминовна, добрый вечер!
Не хочется начинать эту тему, ох как не хочется.
И заранее прошу извинения у Вас, если мое сообщение Вам не понравится...
Смотрю итоги конкурса "...место не присуждалось,  вновь место не присуждалось и вновь место не присуждалось и опять место не присуждалось и т.д.



> I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»
> Номинация: Классический танец
> Места не присуждаются
> 
> Номинация: Народный танец
> "Baby" (2-5 лет)
> Места не присуждаются
> "Дети" (6-10 лет)
> II МЕСТО
> ...


Как-то не себе стало, - конкурс проводится,- а места не присуждаются.
И напрашивается вопрос либо конкурсанты не доросли до международного конкурса  или система баллов  завышена(проходной барьер конкурса сильно поднят).
Посмотрел вновь номера, вроде  с соответствием конкурсантов все в норме.
Сейчас поясню свою мысль.
"Даже с 2013 годом, уровень спортивной, танцевальной подготовки в садах России снизился."
Стало много детей с отклонениями физического развития, изнеженных детей, избалованных детей. Дети часто не ходят и болеют.  Дети неделями не посещают садики. Да что там говорить, месяцами нет детей в садике. А музыкальным руководителям, в отличии от хореографов в танцевальных коллективах, приходится работать со всеми детьми без исключения. Со всеми 30 детьми в группах, как, например, у нас в Ульяновске.  И ежели сейчас у кого-то повернется язык, что музыкальные руководители что-то  там не сделали, чтобы их танец соответствовал статусу международного уровня, - то я только разведу руками и закрою это сообщение...
Вопрос разделения конкурсных работ музыкальных руководителей и хореографов поднимался, но его быстренько замяли, мол конкурсной комиссии и так трудно работать,- и  ...это бесплатный конкурс.
Честно скажу, за свою жизнь насмотрелся как работают конкурсные комиссии и знаю работа членов комиссии неблагодарный и тяжелейший труд. Подчеркиваю тяжелейший труд. И любому члену комиссии говорю большое человеческое спасибо. 
Хорошие мои члены жюри, огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш труд!

Мое предложение разделить в будущем конкурс на две части, - на предварительную и завершающую часть. Предварительная часть,-  осуществляется по итогам голосования   на yotube выделить работы, которые претендуют на дипломы конкурса. Ведь для чего-то, это голосование на yotube придумывалось,  - ничего не буду говорить о призе зрительских симпатий,  но если есть место накрутки голосов, то реакция на накрутку голосов должна быть более быстрая и более требовательная, - вплоть до отстранения в дальнейшем участии в конкурсе уличенных в накрутке голосов на yotube. Проверка осуществляется очень просто и не надо ждать окончание самого конкурса. Предупреждение, втрое предупреждение и дисквалификация участника.  Но накрутки в 300 голосов за день это просто не в какие ворота не лезет... А потом в конце конкурса *мы всех* чуть-чуть пожурили... На предварительном конкурсе голосования на yotube можно даже ограничится подсчетом количества комментариев под каждым сообщением видео того или иного участника в конкурсе. Если трудно посчитать количество положительных комментариев под каждым видео членами комиссии,- отдайте это тем же участникам в конкурсе, которые зарекомендовали себя с положительной стороны. Я думаю с такими людьми проблем не будет. Все накрутки исчезнут,- они просто станут бессмысленны...  Можно и дальше проработать этот вариант. 
...А в заключительной части конкурса начинают работать всеми уважаемые члены жюри. Пусть останется два, три, пять   участников на диплом в каждой номинации или не будет не одного участника на диплом международного конкурса в конкретной номинации. Но так сложилось мнение других людей принявших голосование  на yotube. Уверяю нареканий на результаты проведения конкурса не будет, либо они, эти нарекания, будут просто не уместны. 
Так же  категорически против с объединением детей 6-7 возраста  с детьми 8-10 возраста в одной отдельной номинации.  Предвижу одно только возражение, - "жюри трудно оценивать такое количество номинаций"...  Как разгрузить жюри я написал выше. 
Желаю конкурсу здравствовать и процветать.

Извините, если что не так написал.
С уважением,
Виктор.

----------

olmaz (18.11.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Извините, если что не так написал.
> С уважением,
> Виктор.


Спасибо, Вам Виктор, за неравнодушие!

Можно много написать в противовес, но я не буду этого делать. 
Да, так получилось, что в конкурсе хореографов (заметьте, не музыкальных руководителей, а именно хореографов), проводимом в 6-й раз музыкальным руководителям очень сложно конкурировать с профессионалами хореографами. 
Возможно, мы в будущем вообще отделим эту категорию, чтобы не сравнивать несравнимое. А возможно и сам конкурс уйдет в историю.... 
Но на сегодня- из 133 участников- 25%  (32) стали победителями. скажите, это хороший результат?
 А если в тех номинациях, которые вы выделили, участники не дотянули до призовых баллов? Их надо было поднять?? Только чтобы номинация получила победителя? Даже если он не соответствует международному уровню? 
Жюри провело колоссальную работу! Вы себе даже не представляете какую!!
Сначала был предварительный отбор, на который было прислано 242 номера! И все их нужно было внимательно просмотреть и отобрать.
Да, не все участники стали победителями в этом конкурсе, но зато все могут получить Дипломы участника и свидетельствао выставлении на конкурс авторских хореографических постановок. Это тоже немаловажно.
И кстати, среди победителей есть музыкальные руководители, которые несмотря на сегодняшнюю ситуацию, работают очень качественно и самозабвенно, и есть дети, которые не занимаются в хореографических студиях, и именно на таких и надо равняться. 
Удачи всем в вашем нелегком труде!
Да, еще: практически по каждому номеру- участнику, есть комментарии членов жюри. Если кого интересует, могу в личку прислать.
То, что предлагаете вы- комментировать в открытую на ютубе или где- либо еще, считаю не педагогичным и не этичным. Это мое личное мнение и я буду его придерживаться.

----------

Kseniy92 (20.10.2016), mishel61 (20.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (20.10.2016), oksananesteruk (22.10.2016), taurika (20.10.2016), Victorya (24.10.2016)

----------


## taurika

> Да, еще: практически по каждому номеру- участнику, есть комментарии членов жюри. Если кого интересует, могу в личку прислать.


О да! Очень, очень  интересует! Пришлите, пожалуйста в личку! Очень хочется узнать! 
№11 "Спички детям не игрушки!"

----------


## lesenok1

> Да, еще: практически по каждому номеру- участнику, есть комментарии членов жюри. Если кого интересует, могу в личку прислать.


Да, пожалуйста, и мне пришлите комментарии :Grin:  №72. "Письма из дома" и  №25. "Утащили мыши сыр". Спасибо!

----------


## oksananesteruk

> Да, еще: практически по каждому номеру- участнику, есть комментарии членов жюри. Если кого интересует, могу в личку прислать.


Если не трудно, пришлите и мне. Очень хочется услышать мнение компетентных людей! Спасибо заранее. №50

----------


## 2YANNA

> Да, еще: практически по каждому номеру- участнику, есть комментарии членов жюри. Если кого интересует, могу в личку прислать.


Добрый день. Можно мне тоже в личку комментарии к моим номерам? 114 "Царевна" и 117 "А мне бы" Очень интересно послушать и посмотреть . Спасибо!

----------


## NatalIg

Добрый день. Так же интересуют комментарии к номеру №31. "Рождается новый день". Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> все могут получить Дипломы участника и свидетельствао выставлении на конкурс авторских хореографических постановок.


В личку задают вопросы: ;КОГДА?
Отвечаю: ЖДЕМ! Готовится совершенно новый, современный корпоративный дизайн портала и соответственно, все дипломы и свидетельства будут иметь новый дизайн. Поэтому. пожалуйста, потерпите еще чуть-чуть. Скоро будет...
Как только будет все готово, первыми получат дипломы победители.

----------

Kseniy92 (23.10.2016), lesenok1 (25.10.2016), oksananesteruk (24.10.2016), Victorya (24.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана Перегудова

Добрый день. Вышлите пожалуйста комментарии к номерам 120. "Музыкальный сундучок" и 121. "Матушка-Россия". Спасибо.

----------


## l-loseva

Добрый день, очень интересует мнение жюри на номера 130 "Цыганка" и 132 "Увезу тебя я в тундру". Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## taurika

Девочки, кому-нибудь уже прислали комментарии?

----------


## oksananesteruk

> Девочки, кому-нибудь уже прислали комментарии?


Да, почти сразу.  :Grin:

----------

taurika (29.10.2016)

----------


## Oletta

А куда написать, чтобы получить диплом участника?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Девочки, кому-нибудь уже прислали комментарии?


Комментарии еще никому не отправлялись, занимаюсь отправкой дипломов.

----------


## гомоня

Марина, здравствуйте. Можно ли получить диплом участника и как это сделать.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно ли получить диплом участника и как это сделать.


Прочтите вот* здесь*

----------


## mishel61

> Прочтите вот здесь


Марина, автор наверное хотел уточнить третий пункт:



> 3. СНАЧАЛА выписываются все бесплатные документы победителям, как только я разошлю всем лауреатам их Дипломы, я сообщу в этой теме и начну работать с платными документами.


Т.е. наступило ли это  время  Х, когда можно оплачивать дипломы участников конкурса...
_Надежда умирает последней._

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята, участники, всем разослала дипломы, если вдруг кому не отправила оплаченные документы, напишите мне, обязательно в личку.

----------


## Zinaida68

Марина, в этом году будет проходить подобный конкурс?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, в этом году будет проходить подобный конкурс?


Надеюсь, что - да. Но гарантировать не могу.

----------

